# Richmond Artifex Suji....



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm going to pull the trigger on one of these monday for fish fabrication... Anyone care to dissuade me? Primarily just happy with the price and what I've heard people around here say about AEBL, though I know there have been some issues with thickness behind the edge, etc. I have someone who can sort all that out for me for relatively cheap. 

Any takers? Or anyone want to recommend something in the same price range (110CAD max)... Need a 270mm minimum at that price. Just not a big fan of the profile on the tojiro sujis.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Thickness behind the edge is not a concern on sujihiki. Since you'll be slicing fish, not carrots, wedging is a non issue.

Richmond brand has two different manufacturers. The word on the street is the ones made in the US by Lamson have quality control problems on their heat treat. The ones made in Japan are probably okay for this purpose. The richmond Laser line and a few others are made in japan.

If you can wait like two weeks for shipping and can deal with the engrish on Rakuten, there are some deals to be had on better brands.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/13897-Rakuten-finds

In particular, the misonos are cheaper than I've found on other sites.

carbon (but no dragon...)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/newworldnet/item/misono-no122/

stainless

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/newworldnet/item/misono-no522/


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

well I just bought a yoshihiro instead. It was 50 more than the richmond. Aus-10 though I've seen the same blade advertised as Aus-8... but I don't mind my Fujiwara so much, it actually responds to steeling.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

AUS-10 is similar to 440C.  Longer to abrade on the stones compared to aus-8, but very easy to deburr.  Better edge retention traded for less toughness.  Let us know which you think it is when you've had the  opportunity to compare.

Rick


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

in an edge in the kitchen whatshisface says he wouldn't use 440a or b, can't remember, for a canopener. If AUS-8 is meant to be a clone of one of those two grades I would disagree, actually my Fujiwara holds an edge quite nicely. I think the knife I got is aus-8 if it's the one pictured, though on amazon I have seen reviews of yoshihiro cutlery stating some of the pictures are mixed up, and in the item description it says aus-10... we'll see when it gets here. First package I've ever recieved from DHL


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

440A I can agree is not a steel of choice here, but Randal has been using 440B in their stainless knives for years and their blades are highly regarded amongst the outdoors crowd, AUS-8 I'd say is more along those lines.

I have a Randal and it certainly is a cut above German stainless.  Jon uses AUS-10 in one of his lines, it's a good low-tech steel.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah I was going to say I'm 90% sure that my Gesshin stainless honesuki is AUS-10.  It's not too bad to sharpen for stainless and keeps an edge okay.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

MillionsKnives said:


> Yeah I was going to say I'm 90% sure that my Gesshin stainless honesuki is AUS-10. It's not too bad to sharpen for stainless and keeps an edge okay.


the honesuki is aus-8 at 58-59 hrc

the gonbei aus-10 series is, obviously, aus-10


----------

